# Our Pain is Your Gain



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We have a few 2018 clearance rafts in select colors left. *Letting these go for 20% off retail.* These are a great deal if you're looking for something specific. Call us 719.539.9323.

*NRS 14' Was $4350 Now $3480*









*NRS 13' Was $3825 Now $3060*









*RMR Cataraft 16' Was $1649 Now $1319*









*RMR 14' Was $2799 Now $2240*









*RMR 13' Was $2599 Now $2080*









*AIRE Super Puma Was $3299 Now $2639*









*AIRE Super Puma Was $3299 Now $2639*









*AIRE Super Puma Was $3299 Now $2639*









*AIRE Jaguarundi 16' Was $2699 Now $2159*


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

Do you still have any 14' NRS left? Do they come with a new boat warranty?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes we have the 14 foot NRS Otter left. Please call 719-539-9323 to discuss.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

They do come with a 7 year warranty


----------

